# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  fast report

## nasirm

سلام
آیا میشه fast report را هم تو خود vb6 طراحی کرد یا فقط میشه صدا زد

----------


## isaac23

نه دیگه باید توی خود برنامه فست ریپورت طراحی کنید  بعد اونو توی برنامه صدا بزنید .....

خیلی برنامه عالی هستش ازش استفاده کنید . مطمن باش کمبودی پیدا نمیکنی

----------


## nasirm

نمونه سورس داری واسم بفرستی

----------


## nasirm

> نه دیگه باید توی خود برنامه فست ریپورت طراحی کنید  بعد اونو توی برنامه صدا بزنید .....
> 
> خیلی برنامه عالی هستش ازش استفاده کنید . مطمن باش کمبودی پیدا نمیکنی



یک سوال
موقع درست کردن پکیج فایل فست ریپورت را باید به برنامه اضافه کنم؟
بعد موقع نصب یک کپی از این فایل درست میکنه؟
اگه کسی این فایل را دستکاری کنه موقع اجرای برنامه به مشکل میخورم؟

----------


## isaac23

زمانی که یه طراحی انجام دادید و اون کامل کردید اونو باید توی مسیر برنامه یه جایی ذخیره کنید و هنگام نصب برنامه اونو هم به فایل های برنامه داخل ستاپ ساز اضافه کنید . به هر حال باید کنار برنامه باشه اون فایل فست ریپروتی که طراحی کردید .

در مورد سوال اخر هم در صورتی که کسی برنامه فست ریپورت روی سستمش باشه و بخاد فایل شمار رو تغیر بده شما باید روی فایل فست رمز بذارید که کسی نتونه ازش استفاده کنه و به محض اجرای طرح شما ازش رمز عبور بخاد  و دیگه مشکلی نخاهی داشت .
نمونه هم توی  هم برنامه نویس زیاد هست و زمانی که فست ریپورت رو نصب می کنید خوش خیلی مثال داره و نیاز هاتو کامل میکنه.

----------


## isaac23

یک نمونه ...

----------


## nasirm

> زمانی که یه طراحی انجام دادید و اون کامل کردید اونو باید توی مسیر برنامه یه جایی ذخیره کنید و هنگام نصب برنامه اونو هم به فایل های برنامه داخل ستاپ ساز اضافه کنید . به هر حال باید کنار برنامه باشه اون فایل فست ریپروتی که طراحی کردید .
> 
> در مورد سوال اخر هم در صورتی که کسی برنامه فست ریپورت روی سستمش باشه و بخاد فایل شمار رو تغیر بده شما باید روی فایل فست رمز بذارید که کسی نتونه ازش استفاده کنه و به محض اجرای طرح شما ازش رمز عبور بخاد  و دیگه مشکلی نخاهی داشت .
> نمونه هم توی  هم برنامه نویس زیاد هست و زمانی که فست ریپورت رو نصب می کنید خوش خیلی مثال داره و نیاز هاتو کامل میکنه.


چه جوری رمز بزارم

----------

